# Bridging two wireless adapters via Load Balancing in Windows 7?



## bud951 (Dec 12, 2009)

I have two wireless internet accounts (2x 15/2mbs) at my home (or I will this afternoon) and I would like to combine them together to create a single faster internet connection. I know that I will have 2 different ip addresses and wont actually give me 30/4mbs unless I am using a torrent or newsgroup but I do download large files via these services and I like to have bandwidth to spare possibly for a server which can use one of the ip's. My question is, how do I bridge two wireless connections in Win 7 to achieve this? I have read it can be done but I have heard it is both easy and hard from different sources. Since I have only one wireless nic should I hard wire one line and use wireless for the other? Is anyone here doing this? Info greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh it doesn't sound like you can do this. Because traffic from the internet will source to whatever IP you come from. If your trying to download a file through mozilla or IE it will just send it to 1 IP. It will have no idea that your other internet connection is you.

The only way to really use two lines is from the same ISP and have a modem that supports load balancing.

I could be wrong, but doesnt sound too promising.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 18, 2009)

i think we had a thread like this a few weeks back with several suggestions


----------



## bud951 (Dec 18, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> i think we had a thread like this a few weeks back with several suggestions



Where would that thread be? Link? Thanks.


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 19, 2009)

Here , is some info, looks like you would be needing some hardware.  Don't look inexpensive, either.
http://www.workman-engineering.com/works.php
http://www.workman-engineering.com/
http://www.workman-engineering.com/elephant.html


----------

